# Removals to Los Alcazares



## Antec (Feb 24, 2011)

I have just about bought my dream home in Los Alcazáres, near Murcia.
I now need to move two adult bicycles and a couple of boxes, no more than one square metre in total.
Can anybody recommend a company or an individual who might help, please.
The move will be from Chesterfield to Los Alcazáres


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

rather than post links to services on the forum, I have sent you a PM.


----------



## Antec (Feb 24, 2011)

Antec said:


> I have just about bought my dream home in Los Alcazáres, near Murcia.
> I now need to move two adult bicycles and a couple of boxes, no more than one square metre in total.
> Can anybody recommend a company or an individual who might help, please.
> The move will be from Chesterfield to Los Alcazáres


Thank you for taking the time to answer my question


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

If you are a member of Facebook there are a couple of Los Alcazares pages with all sorts of handy info on them. There is a guy called Rod Gregory who lives near here does man and van runs and a lady called Kath Chamberlain. Both come highly recommended.


----------



## Antec (Feb 24, 2011)

Monkey Hangers said:


> If you are a member of Facebook there are a couple of Los Alcazares pages with all sorts of handy info on them. There is a guy called Rod Gregory who lives near here does man and van runs and a lady called Kath Chamberlain. Both come highly recommended.


Thank you for this, I shall try and contact them, cheers


----------

